# Cataloging your collection?



## Jbraman (Jan 24, 2017)

I've quickly reached the point of needing to come up with a way to track and document my torches and cells. It's only getting worse. How do you track and document your cells and their cycles?


----------



## xdayv (Mar 22, 2017)

There must be an app somewhere that can do that. Top of mind... maybe an excel sheet?


----------



## magellan (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry it took so long to notice this, but I just use the Appigo To Do task app which runs on both my iPhone and iPad to make notes. It also has very good replication over the internet so I can keep multiple copies in case one device fails.


----------



## Bdm82 (Mar 28, 2017)

I use Excel, uploaded to Google docs. As I track everything from purchase date to runtimes and every spec in between, I needed many columns...


----------



## redvalkyrie (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm at the point of needing to catalogue my collection of Malkoffs. I'll probably try the app mentioned first and then give the old excel a try. 

I currently use a label maker to mark what Malkoff drop-in is in each host. Seriously, if I didn't do this I would have no idea as the amount has surpassed my aging memory's abilities.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Mar 29, 2017)

I've made spreadsheets with open office calc for my 18650s and other stuff since I don't have excel nor can I afford to get it.


----------



## scout24 (Mar 29, 2017)

I bow to you folks and your organizational skills. My cataloging consists of "I think that one's over here...". I have trimmed down the collection quite a bit, but still have more lights than I should.


----------



## MAD777 (Mar 29, 2017)

I use Excel spreadsheet and record every detail about my lights.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't. 

I'm afraid my wife might see it.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 29, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I don't.
> 
> I'm afraid my wife might see it.



I keep the price/value column hidden  plus it's only on my desktop and not on the Shared drive....


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 29, 2017)

Cataloging my collection is on the list, but a simultaneous project is taking the instructions for my 300-400 lights & organizing them by maker. It is so easy to just Google a light if I have forgotten how to access hidden modes or some other feature I keep putting it off. I also have three large clear plastic compartmented cases that have all spare o-rings, lanyards, clips not in use, etc.
If I get the cataloging done, Then I can get my wardrobe boxes full of flashlight boxes, put the light, spare parts & instructions all together and have the mother of all flashlight sales...


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> I keep the price/value column hidden  plus it's only on my desktop and not on the Shared drive....



I aint worried about her knowing the how much and all that. We don't hide that kinda stuff from each other...

No I'm afraid she'll remind me that I only have 18 of the 20 Franco models made and start seeking out the other two for me. That sorta thing.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 29, 2017)

I just use a Word document that I update pretty regularly. I separate it into production and custom lights, parts, upgrades, etc. It let's me track what I have and things I am working on.


----------

